
The Confession - fmihaila
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/local/hate-crime-hoax-indiana-church/
======
gatherhunterer
This is as good a time as any for a reminder.

Never, whether you are guilty or innocent, whether you have relevant
information or not, whether you believe you are a suspect or not, whether they
say you are under investigation or not, say anything at all to a police
officer who asks to speak to you. Even if you have an alibi, the police and
you can go through your lawyer to get corroboration from your alibi. Speaking
to the police can only work against you.

~~~
Jamwinner
This includes even if you think you are just a 'witness', or just providing
basic info, as they portrayed their first 2 contacts with the man in TFA.

